# Thinking of selling . No idea of actual realistic value



## Yates/ vintage (Mar 14, 2021)

I have a 40 Schwinn Dx badged Fleet serial number F80424 . Thinking if selling but do not know it's value to post


----------



## John G04 (Mar 14, 2021)

I’d say around $500


----------



## Greg M. (Mar 14, 2021)

Welcome
Nice bike and you may have heard this already but the repaint actually hurt the value. The original paint, no matter how rough it was would have made that more valuable to a collector. BUT, somebody may be interested in it for a full blown restoration. 
Good luck with your sale. 
Greg


----------



## Yates/ vintage (Mar 14, 2021)

Greg M. said:


> Welcome
> Nice bike and you may have heard this already but the repaint actually hurt the value. The original paint, no matter how rough it was would have made that more valuable to a collector. BUT, somebody may be interested in it for a full blown restoration.
> Good luck with your sale.
> Greg



It had already had a bad paint job sometime in the past 70+ yrs when I got it .damage was already done . I tore down sanded and prime/!,painted everything .


----------



## furyus (Mar 14, 2021)

It’s got the rare red chain, that’s gotta be worth something.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 14, 2021)

....  keep in mind wrong seat, fenders, guard, rack and stem.... what's left is 40' or 41' Schwinn DX


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 15, 2021)

Very little or any collector value there.  You might be better off keeping and enjoying it yourself, as you put the work into it.


----------



## furyus (Mar 15, 2021)

Girl’s fork on a boys bike. Why does this thing keep sucking me back in?


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 15, 2021)

I'd start @ $50. Drop the price $20 every Sunday and pray it sells within 2 weeks.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Mar 15, 2021)

Yikes! I just noticed the girls fork on there. You may be best off parting it out, otherwise I would guess $250-$350. The tank is the best thing it has going for it.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 15, 2021)

Is the tank made of fiberglass or metal ?
Repop. ?


----------



## Yates/ vintage (Mar 15, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> I'd start @ $50. Drop the price $20 every Sunday and pray it sells within 2 weeks.



Thanks for the smartass response .


----------



## Yates/ vintage (Mar 15, 2021)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Is the tank made of fiberglass or metal ?
> Repop. ?



Metal


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 15, 2021)

Honest response. You asked and you're welcome.


Yates/ vintage said:


> Thanks for the smartass response .


----------



## Nashman (Mar 15, 2021)

Yates/ vintage said:


> Thanks for the smartass response .



You can't be too sensitive on the Cabe. There was no harm ( meant/just humour) in that comment, albeit a bit sharp. We are a fun bunch, and if you ask a question, you will get honesty, sometimes it's not sugar coated. The more time you spend in the hobby/Cabe you will see what stuff is worth to collectors, and in the end, it's what you like, not what others do unless you want to sell or think of a bicycle as an investment. It's a cool looking ride, but just not restored to most collectors taste. The lack of original parts ( especially forks) hurts the bike for resale or investment. If it rides nice and you like it, just keep it unless someone offers you more $$ than it means to you. Look at the Forum/ Classified on the Cabe and see what sells and collectors like. Cheers, Bob


----------



## John G04 (Mar 15, 2021)

Nashman said:


> You can't be too sensitive on the Cabe. There was no harm ( meant/just humour) in that comment, albeit a bit sharp. We are a fun bunch, and if you ask a question, you will get honesty, sometimes it's not sugar coated. The more time you spend in the hobby/Cabe you will see what stuff is worth to collectors, and in the end, it's what you like, not what others do unless you want to sell or think of a bicycle as an investment. It's a cool looking ride, but just not restored to most collectors taste. The lack of original parts ( especially forks) hurts the bike for resale or investment. If it rides nice and you like it, just keep it unless someone offers you more $$ than it means to you. Look at the Forum/ Classified on the Cabe and see what sells and collectors like. Cheers, Bob




Wise words, “can’t be too sensitive / no harm meant just humor” are things the whole world needs to understand better.


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 15, 2021)

I agree with saladshooter, Not much value in that bike. I wouldn't even pay 50 bucks for it.

Maybe the Caber that said it's worth $500 would pay you half that. Win, win for both of you.


----------



## Yates/ vintage (Mar 16, 2021)

Nashman said:


> You can't be too sensitive on the Cabe. There was no harm ( meant/just humour) in that comment, albeit a bit sharp. We are a fun bunch, and if you ask a question, you will get honesty, sometimes it's not sugar coated. The more time you spend in the hobby/Cabe you will see what stuff is worth to collectors, and in the end, it's what you like, not what others do unless you want to sell or think of a bicycle as an investment. It's a cool looking ride, but just not restored to most collectors taste. The lack of original parts ( especially forks) hurts the bike for resale or investment. If it rides nice and you like it, just keep it unless someone offers you more $$ than it means to you. Look at the Forum/ Classified on the Cabe and see what sells and collectors like. Cheers, Bob





Yates/ vintage said:


> Thanks for the smartass response .



Sold for $225 ,I had $70 plus time and paint in it frame and tank had value 
Thanks


----------



## Nashman (Mar 16, 2021)

Yates/ vintage said:


> Sold for $225 ,I had $70 plus time and paint in it frame and tank had value
> Thanks



Right on. Now if you choose, move into something more original, or whatever you want. My experience is to buy what you can afford as complete and original as possible, especially if you want a rider and not a pile of parts. Building a bike from parts can be costly and frustrating. You obviously have skill on wrenching and painting. Gather knowledge from pics and reading and ask questions to help you along the way. I've been doing this for almost 40 years and still learning. You don''t need a 100% "original" from the factory bike. Yes, there is more value in those, but custom bikes or personal tastes are cool too. It's not a contest. Above all, have fun!


----------



## Hastings (Mar 16, 2021)

If I saw that bike at a yard sale for $70 (as you said) I would buy it every single time.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 16, 2021)

Yates/ vintage said:


> Sold for $225 ,I had $70 plus time and paint in it frame and tank had value
> Thanks



Yeah except, I wouldn't be surmising that 'Time and paint' had any value as, It would have, likely, sold for the same money before you '_painted it_'.


----------



## phantom (Mar 16, 2021)

Did the buyer suggest what the realistic value was or did you figure it out ?


----------



## B607 (Mar 16, 2021)

I believe that bike has a 16" frame vs. an 18".  You can tell by the way the rack angles down.  It should lie flat.  I had a '41 DX with the 16" frame and I sold it.  I was too tall to ride it.  Basically, it's a 24" bike with 26" wheels.  Gary


----------



## Nashman (Mar 16, 2021)

B607 said:


> I believe that bike has a 16" frame vs. an 18".  You can tell by the way the rack angles down.  It should lie flat.  I had a '41 DX with the 16" frame and I sold it.  I was too tall to ride it.  Basically, it's a 24" bike with 26" wheels.  Gary



Good point. Check a bike for fit before ( if you can) you buy. If you wanna ride it, hitting knees on the handlebars is not cool, or good for you. On line buys, ask for seat post measurements ( I never have...but I'm FULL of advice..and more..lol..) so you don't get a bike you'll not be happy with if you decide to ride it. I collect some 24" Silver Kings I'll never ride, or this 20" Schwinn, but eye candy..YES...


----------



## Yates/ vintage (Mar 17, 2021)

Nashman said:


> Right on. Now if you choose, move into something more original, or whatever you want. My experience is to buy what you can afford as complete and original as possible, especially if you want a rider and not a pile of parts. Building a bike from parts can be costly and frustrating. You obviously have skill on wrenching and painting. Gather knowledge from pics and reading and ask questions to help you along the way. I've been doing this for almost 40 years and still learning. You don''t need a 100% "original" from the factory bike. Yes, there is more value in those, but custom bikes or personal tastes are cool too. It's not a contest. Above all, have fun!



I've only been into this for year and half . actually bought unseen .my brother was at sale and seen it called me and says there's a rusty repainted tank bike here with a tank .I told him to get it and he got it for ,$71 . Badge said Fleet. I didn't even know that it was a Schwinn . I identifided by frame basically didn't know what I had that's why I asked


Hastings said:


> If I saw that bike at a yard sale for $70 (as you said) I would buy it every single time.



I lied it was actually $71 lol


Jeff54 said:


> Yeah except, I wouldn't be surmising that 'Time and paint' had any value as, It would have, likely, sold for the same money before you '_painted it_'.


----------



## Yates/ vintage (Mar 17, 2021)

True except it had already been painted once when I got it .crappily too . I figured damage was already done .


----------



## Yates/ vintage (Mar 17, 2021)

phantom said:


> Did the buyer suggest what the realistic value was or did you figure it out ?


----------



## Yates/ vintage (Mar 17, 2021)

I kinda did ,based on frame and tank if sold separately .But guy who bought it has a bunch of Schwinn's and was local enough to pick it up next day ,so he must have seen something


----------



## Yates/ vintage (Mar 17, 2021)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Is the tank made of fiberglass or metal ?
> Repop. ?


----------



## Yates/ vintage (Mar 17, 2021)

It was metal .


----------



## Yates/ vintage (Mar 17, 2021)

Nashman said:


> Right on. Now if you choose, move into something more original, or whatever you want. My experience is to buy what you can afford as complete and original as possible, especially if you want a rider and not a pile of parts. Building a bike from parts can be costly and frustrating. You obviously have skill on wrenching and painting. Gather knowledge from pics and reading and ask questions to help you along the way. I've been doing this for almost 40 years and still learning. You don''t need a 100% "original" from the factory bike. Yes, there is more value in those, but custom bikes or personal tastes are cool too. It's not a contest. Above all, have fun!



If you don't mind ,I have another question ❓ pertaining to this subject on this bike . difference between mens and woman's forks ? Told you I'm a newbie .


----------



## John G04 (Mar 17, 2021)

Yates/ vintage said:


> If you don't mind ,I have another question ❓ pertaining to this subject on this bike . difference between mens and woman's forks ? Told you I'm a newbie .




womens forks have a taller steer tube and they are too big for a mens frame unless its a tall frame


----------



## Yates/ vintage (Mar 17, 2021)

John G04 said:


> womens forks have a taller steer tube and they are too big for a mens frame unless its a tall frame


----------



## Yates/ vintage (Mar 17, 2021)

Thanks ,I wondered why there were so many threads .


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 17, 2021)

Yates/ vintage said:


> Thanks ,I wondered why there were so many threads .



Exactly - that's one of the giveaways that it's a women's fork. But with that being said, some of the people deep into vintage bikes will cut the tube to the correct length, and then thread with a die as needed. Where there's a will (and a little know-how) there's a way, as they say.


----------

